# CO2 System Help



## GoRed (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi I am new to the planted aquarium hobby and would like to know what's a cheap and good CO2 system out that will be good for my tank. I have a 20 gallon long tank. Thanks!


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

GoRed said:


> Hi I am new to the planted aquarium hobby and would like to know what's a cheap and good CO2 system out that will be good for my tank. I have a 20 gallon long tank. Thanks!


The cheapest regs I knew are aquatek and Milwaukee. I never used them and I've read a lot of bad reviews on TPT.

I build my own regulator like this one recently.
The black ties on the metering valve are temporary just to hold the solenoid wires in place.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

How about this
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9895&pcatid=9895

What do you consider cheap? Check ebay, but you may have to do some DIYing to get it to work for you.

Check local welding shops for tanks, maybe even a cheap regulator, but again you will likely have to swap some fittings and add a solenoid.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

I saw one good deal on TPT.
This reg is a single stage and I think it uses IDeal neddle valve and parker solenoid.

check this out.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=404601


----------



## GoRed (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! I will look into the Miluakee or other brands online and but the tank locally. It kind of give me an idea now what I need. I was hoping to get something like a $100 for the whole set up but after looking, looks like 100 bucks is not enough. 

What do you guys think about the DIY yeast generated CO2?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

DIY: fun at first, but messy and a pain after a while. Only my opinion.


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

I completely agree with vancat. DIY just isn't worth the effort.

I have an aquatek, which I've used on a 20 gallon high tech and a 12 gallon medium tech (low light with CO2) It has worked fine for me, but you have to watch out when then tank starts to empty. Good quality regulators will hold the pressure and a good quality needle valve will hold the bubble count.

The aquatek is actually a flow regulator not a pressure regulator. You cannot adjust the working pressure, but it is enough to run an atomizer at 30 psi. 

I wouldn't say its a bad investment for your first try at CO2. $70 for a the aquatek some places, $50-60 for a CO2 tank, another $30-40 for an inline bubble counter and atomizer.


----------



## GoRed (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for your input! I think im going to get aquatek deluxe. I think that will be a good start for me.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

vancat said:


> DIY: fun at first, but messy and a pain after a while. Only my opinion.


Agreed! I like that, fun at first but a real pain. It does work for little tanks, maybe 5 gal and under.

You need to search for davemonkeys thread where he had one explode on him once, pretty much makes me never what to do that again. Ill see if I can find it.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here you go.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...cts/73196-when-diy-goes-wrong-very-wrong.html


----------



## GoRed (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow! What a mess! I tried to do diy co2 over the weekend but was not happy with it. I decided that I will go with the aquatek deluxe regulator and just get a paintball tank and an adapter to go with it. I went with the paintball tank so it can fit on my tight under cabinet aquarium stand.


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

bigstick120 said:


> Agreed! I like that, fun at first but a real pain. It does work for little tanks, maybe 5 gal and under.
> 
> You need to search for davemonkeys thread where he had one explode on him once, pretty much makes me never what to do that again. Ill see if I can find it.


totally had one spew everywhere when I first started. The bottle was producing no gas, so I thought...huh, lets check it out. As I start to unscrew the cap the pressure suddenly spews half the contents everywhere. Yuck...on a plus note smelled more like a bakery than anything else. Huge mess though.


----------

